# My Uber account was hacked.



## vacashun (Mar 25, 2016)

My banking information was changed and weekly payout initiated. I do instant pay at the end of my day and have never done weekly pay. I've been in touch with Uber. Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Did you answer a telephone call en route to cover a ping that asked you for information?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

change your password, if you can. If that fails, time for a support call that will drive you batty.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

The good news is...there is a super low chance they would be able to get more than $40, even if you had been working for 10 hours or all week...


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

setup two step verification



TheSorcerer01 said:


> setup two step verification


I almost fell for a scam that had a incoming call. Said that I was in danger of deactivation due to complaints, but realized just before the end that I was being scammed and was able to protect myself from being hacked at the final minute. immediately after set up two step and made my account more secure.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

To me, hacking an account that has -$3.75 in it is pretty pointless...I don't understand why people do all this crazy Uber Driver account hacking...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lute Byrt said:


> To me, hacking an account that has -$3.75 in it is pretty pointless...I don't understand why people do all this crazy Uber Driver account hacking...


If the driver has no money in his account it would be pointless
They steal the account and drain all the money since the last withdrawal 
All they have to have is an uber account, burner phone and a cash debit card
I think uber has put some mechanisms in place regarding changing of payment accounts recently though


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Is wire fraud a felony? Pretty sure it is. Simple theft is a misdemeanor....at least in this state...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lute Byrt said:


> To me, hacking an account that has -$3.75 in it is pretty pointless...I don't understand why people do all this crazy Uber Driver account hacking...


The Uber-hacking scammers were probably "full-time career" Uber drivers who became permanently deactivated and turned desperate to maintain previous income levels.


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

vacashun said:


> My banking information was changed and weekly payout initiated. I do instant pay at the end of my day and have never done weekly pay. I've been in touch with Uber. Anyone else having an issue?


Are you trying to do the transfer with your face mask on? &#128514;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> setup two step verification
> 
> 
> I almost fell for a scam that had a incoming call. Said that I was in danger of deactivation due to complaints, but realized just before the end that I was being scammed and was able to protect myself from being hacked at the final minute. immediately after set up two step and made my account more secure.


 I'm guessing what you consider as "almost got scammed" was in fact you "got scammed" &#129335;&#127996;


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm guessing what you consider as "almost got scammed" was in fact you "got scammed" &#129335;&#127996;


Not the brightest crayon in the box, I mean it seems pretty dull, lacking the ability to color anything yet it still is part of the box. I wonder if the only reason its in there is to make everything else stand out brighter....


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> To me, hacking an account that has -$3.75 in it is pretty pointless...I don't understand why people do all this crazy Uber Driver account hacking...


They do it because they are some of the lowest forms of life. Scumbags that should be turned into fertilizer. If you meet one kill it before it spawns.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Sorry I needed the money....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Not the brightest crayon in the box, I mean it seems pretty dull, lacking the ability to color anything yet it still is part of the box. I wonder if the only reason its in there is to make everything else stand out brighter....


Sure, it's your story bud. I'm not the one that got scammed though&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Not the brightest crayon in the box, I mean it seems pretty dull, lacking the ability to color anything yet it still is part of the box. I wonder if the only reason its in there is to make everything else stand out brighter....


What?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> What?


LoL his comment was directed at me. You can still "what" him though on my behalf &#128513;.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Sure, it's your story bud. I'm not the one that got scammed though&#129335;&#127996;
> View attachment 466531


LOL. Funny, i'll give you props for throwing shade in a creative way.


Daisey77 said:


> LoL his comment was directed at me. You can still "what" him though on my behalf &#128513;.


At least your on "brand" still not too bright, but keep working at it, the picture will come into focus one day.

Moving on... regardless of opinions whether "almost" and/or "actually" seem to mean the same thing, scams and hacks do pose a real problem, be careful out there "Trolls" can be anywhere not just under bridges. Sometimes they hide in plain sight in a field of daisies, or behind a computer screen. Anyways I've said my peace. Go in pieces....


----------

